# Stanley 62 missing parts. Requesting dimensions for fabrication of replacements



## Tool_Man_Dan (Dec 3, 2017)

Gents (and ladies)
I found a Stanley 62 at an estate sale that is incomplete. I am missing the mouth adjusting lever. Otherwise, the body has some rust, but no cracks of the metal parts. It should be a good candidate to put back into service.
I will need to:
1. Fabricate the mouth adjuster. Probably the most difficult task. If anyone could provide a photo with the adjuster lying on 1/4" graph paper would be a huge help. This piece looks to be elliptical, instead of round, so measurements top to bottom, and left to right will be helpful.
2. The tote was dropped and is missing the horn. Is the tote identical to one from a Stanley #4?

This is my first post to LumberJocks. From my looking around, I have come to the right place.

Dan in Michigan


----------



## Tool_Man_Dan (Dec 3, 2017)

I edited my original posting. I found the knob I had been looking for at a reasonable price and pulled the trigger. Now I just need the adjusting lever…
If anyone has a Stanley #62 , please take pictures and measurements of the mouth adjusting plate. Thanks and have a great night.
Dan


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Those aren't too common at all. I'll ask a fella I think has one.


----------



## Tool_Man_Dan (Dec 3, 2017)

Thank you sir!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I couldn't remember where I seen this yesterday morning, so sorry it's a day late.


----------



## Tool_Man_Dan (Dec 3, 2017)

Don W, this is absolutely perfect. thanks for your help.
I forgot to ask, how thick is the plate? I am assuming 1/8" or less.
if you had to guess, nickle plated steel?
Am I correct in thinking this is 1/8" graph paper? or 3/16"?

Thanks again.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Also, contact Smitty here on LJs….as he also had to rebuild one of these planes..


----------



## Tool_Man_Dan (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks Bandit, and thanks for your service. I spent 20 in the Navy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Dan, I bought a new / reproduction lever from St James Bay Tool Co. to go with my resurrected No. 62.


----------



## Tool_Man_Dan (Dec 3, 2017)

Smitty, did you feel the part from St James Bay Tool was a faithful replica?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

The only complaint I've ever heard about St James Bay is they can be slow sometimes. I've never heard a complaint about the quality of their stuff.


----------



## Tool_Man_Dan (Dec 3, 2017)

Smitty, Good to know, thanks. I looked at their website and their products look good.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

The graft paper is 5 squares per inch (I thought it was 1/4" but it's not)

The thickness is about 1/8"


----------



## Tool_Man_Dan (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks Don W


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

> The only complaint I ve ever heard about St James Bay is they can be slow sometimes. I ve never heard a complaint about the quality of their stuff.
> 
> - Don W


Yeah, I've ordered from him and he's a good guy with a decent number of parts in stock, which are high quality. Would never think twice about using him as a resource down the road. But he also has stuff listed for sale that he may be out of, and getting around to that could take months. Sounds like it's just a one-man operation.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes, has been slow for me too. Is it a faithful repro? I guess so (it works), but then I don't have an original to compare it to.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks like it's not exactly like the one Don posted pics of.

http://lumberjocks.com/Smitty_Cabinetshop/blog/28810

The 'straight' piece looks longer.


----------

